# 65 Catalina engine/tran swap



## RobV (May 22, 2009)

Looking at a 65 Catalina with the standard 389 (have not seen the car in person yet) but the person says it runs good. We'll see.
If I do get the car, I have a few options I was considering.
1. keep the drivetrain and refresh the motor (headers, manifold, two carbs, etc.)
2. Put in a new drivetrain ( 421, 455 or whatever)
3. Then I can across a 2004 GTO which get me thinking.. make it a custom show car and put in the GTO drivetrain (LS! and 4L60E), the GTO interior and dash.

The question I have is for option 3, before I start wasting time in the web searching, how much cutting and relocating will be required to fit the motor. I do not have the dimensions.

Thanks
Rob


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

on the new engine you need to get the corvette engine accessories. they are closer to the engine. you will need custon headers or use stock ls manifolds. you will need to notch and box the engine crossmember to clear the ac compresser. custom driveshaft. carb or feulinjection. carb is easy get edelbrock enginemanagement and intake, keeps ls electrics for ignition and run 4barrel. injection, get fast managment or gm computer. need to fab gas tank pickups and new feul lines. transmission. need spacer to run old automactic or trnsa computer for 48le . run new elctric harness or get on from arizonia speed and marine. you may have to notch oil pan as well. it is not for the faint of heart. for the cat run the pontiac engine. the 65 up has a world of bolt ons that make it reliable and fun to burn rubber or cruise. add hei, electric cooling fans, 10si altenator , 4 barrell, edelbrock intake , 3.42 gears, drive the wheels off it, fix it , do it again


----------



## RobV (May 22, 2009)

Thanks. I thought it would be allot of work, but I came across a complete salvaged GTO for $5k and started to think about it.
I saw the Catalina on the weekend but did not hear it run (guy was not there). Do not need to do a frame off restoration so the 2004 GTO option is off the table. the interior is shot as expected (cracked dash, seats riped, but the most disappointing part was seeing that once nice clear plastic steering wheel all cracked in pieces from sitting in the sun). 
If I get the car, I will keep the 389 in it and refresh the motor and add-on some bolt on stuff and burn rubber and then turn on the AC and cruise in style as you suggested.


----------



## topfuel67 (Dec 23, 2008)

Those Catalina 389s are slightly better than the GTO 389. From the factory they usually came with a 2bbl and a smaller cam, BUT they have a slightly larger exhaust valve in the heads with the same size CCs chambers. Put a edelbrok cam in with a matching intake, matched 4bbl and headers and you'll have a really stout motor.


----------

